# Wo farm e ich am besten Mithrilerz



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2007)

Wie im Betreff schon gesagt suche ich den besten Ort wo man Mithrilerz farmen kann???

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

MFG
LordofDemons


----------



## Grivok (26. Oktober 2007)

suedliches desolace, hinterland, oedland


----------



## Níght06 (26. Oktober 2007)

Im ödland bei den Großen Erdelementaren, da waren auf dem Hügel 3 Vorkommen Mithril.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (26. Oktober 2007)

http://www.schneehasen.org/Bergbau.htm

scroll zu Mithril runter, dann findest du Gebiete, klick drauf, dann siehst du Fundorte. Ausserdem kann ich als Sammler von Erzen und kräutern den Gatherer nur wärmstens empfehlen...


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Oktober 2007)

Danke Leute


----------



## phantasydreamer (18. Mai 2008)

also ich hab mithrilerz in tanaris gefarmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da gabs eig sehr viel^^
kann ich nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayxon (19. Mai 2012)

In Der Brennenden Steppe sind ziehmlich viele habe ich beim überfiegen gesehen ;D Versuch doch dort mal


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Mai 2012)

Dafür hast du dich hier registriert um auf einen vier Jahre alten Thread zu antworten? Glückwunsch!


----------



## Demontra (21. Mai 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dafür hast du dich hier registriert um auf einen vier Jahre alten Thread zu antworten? Glückwunsch!



Und meinen Glückwunsch dafür, dass du deine postings mit SOLCHEN Kommentaren pushen musst 


Btt: tausend nadeln mein ich war auch noch ertragreich


----------

